# Regarding Digitlite Motherboard



## newak (Jul 25, 2013)

I  got a digilite motherboard when I purchased an assembled desktop year ago. Now, I regret prompting for Digilite instead of Gigabyte. 

The processor is AMD Phenom X II. Even if I upgrade the processor now, I needed to change the motherboard. 

  Digitlite's support is poor. No upgrades. Their website is always down. I appreciate if some one write their experiences and tell me if my choice was right.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 25, 2013)

Buddy, are you facing any problem with that Digilite motherboard of yours?


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2013)

I think he needs a bios upgrade to install a new cpu but Op better tell us first the exact model no. of the Digitlite motherboard he has and which cpu he is looking for an upgrade.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 26, 2013)

Digilite does nothing more than put their label on foxconn, and now on ASROCK motherboards. Most likely it should be written on the PCB or on one of the motherboard's heatsinks. The jump that you're trying to make depends on more on what you have and which you're moving to, so if the socket is different, you can't blame the brand in general. Without system configuration, this thread is useless.


----------



## Vlp3r (Aug 28, 2016)

I really need a bios update from these digilite people to support my new gpu GTX 1060 , it just doesn't pass the boot screen at start. 

Can someone confirm me that Digilite B75m supports uefi?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 28, 2016)

Vlp3r said:


> I really need a bios update from these digilite people to support my new gpu GTX 1060 , it just doesn't pass the boot screen at start.
> 
> Can someone confirm me that Digilite B75m supports uefi?


What's the brand name and model written on the motherboard? If it says digitlite or if not present, get CPU-Z and check the motherboard brand. Digilite doesn't make their motherboard at least the last time I've checked. I googled out the model number, checked the image in Amazon India and according to google image search its actually Foxconn B75M! . But check the model from CPUZ first. Then you can download the BIOS from there. 


Regarding your problem, I am assuming the monitor cable is connected to the card. If so, there will be a setting in the motherboard's UEFI where it primary priority to onboard, PCIe x16 or auto. Unplug it, switch to onboard, go to the BIOS and search for any such option. Set it on auto. If you have either a choice of PCIe or onboard, switch to PCIe, save, shut down and install the card. Just remember to change the setting before IF you remove the card and switch to onboard in the future.


----------



## Vlp3r (Aug 28, 2016)

The Sorcerer said:


> What's the brand name and model written on the motherboard? If it says digitlite or if not present, get CPU-Z and check the motherboard brand. Digilite doesn't make their motherboard at least the last time I've checked. I googled out the model number, checked the image in Amazon India and according to google image search its actually Foxconn B75M! . But check the model from CPUZ first. Then you can download the BIOS from there.
> 
> 
> Regarding your problem, I am assuming the monitor cable is connected to the card. If so, there will be a setting in the motherboard's UEFI where it primary priority to onboard, PCIe x16 or auto. Unplug it, switch to onboard, go to the BIOS and search for any such option. Set it on auto. If you have either a choice of PCIe or onboard, switch to PCIe, save, shut down and install the card. Just remember to change the setting before IF you remove the card and switch to onboard in the future.



I didn't knew that my mobo name was foxconn till now when i opened the case. But when i used Cpu-z and speccy they mentioned it as Digilite Dl-b75m , but on the case it is written as Foxconn n15235 (which supports core 2 duo cpu's)

I tried downloading the bios version of the Foxconn B75m mobo , but it doesn't support the bios of digilite. 

And regarding my graphic adaptors setting in bios , i have 4 1) Auto 2) IGX 3) AGP 4) PCI  (but not pci-e)

- - - Updated - - -



The Sorcerer said:


> What's the brand name and model written on the motherboard? If it says digitlite or if not present, get CPU-Z and check the motherboard brand. Digilite doesn't make their motherboard at least the last time I've checked. I googled out the model number, checked the image in Amazon India and according to google image search its actually Foxconn B75M! . But check the model from CPUZ first. Then you can download the BIOS from there.
> 
> 
> Regarding your problem, I am assuming the monitor cable is connected to the card. If so, there will be a setting in the motherboard's UEFI where it primary priority to onboard, PCIe x16 or auto. Unplug it, switch to onboard, go to the BIOS and search for any such option. Set it on auto. If you have either a choice of PCIe or onboard, switch to PCIe, save, shut down and install the card. Just remember to change the setting before IF you remove the card and switch to onboard in the future.



But are those Foxconn b75 drivers working with the Digilite dl-n75m? I see iam getting an error in bios after the flash , rom file does not support with the previous bios file.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 28, 2016)

Select auto. If that doesn't work, remove the card, reboot to bios, select PCI, shut down, power off, connect the card and then reboot. 


Contact Foxconn and tell them that their reseller in India seem to have lost the reply button and you want the latest bios but you couldn't use the one from their website. They are the original manufacturers so they should be more capable than Digilite. Next time, stick with the real motherboard makers and not relabellers that most may have not even heard of before.


----------



## topgear (Aug 28, 2016)

From amazon review and answers :

" I own this Mother board and had GTX 970 Graphic card on board, the Mother board supports the Graphic card and is functioning well with games like GTA 5 but the mother board shows issue at the startup where the BIOS does'nt load due to new hardware GTX 970 graphic card and take little time else the Board works fine "

" Hey i have the same motherboard , and how the gtx 970 is working on your motherboard? i have the same and it doesnt work. Also is your bios legacy or uefi? when i plug my 970 card it gets stuck on the boot screen and after a while the display goes black. "

I think the motherboard has huge issues with graphic cards. BTW, if possible try with a different graphic card with lower specs say a GT 750.


----------



## Vlp3r (Aug 28, 2016)

The Sorcerer said:


> Select auto. If that doesn't work, remove the card, reboot to bios, select PCI, shut down, power off, connect the card and then reboot.
> .



I tried them both , What happens when i switch to the PCI is that when i restart into bios again just to cross check , it turns back to AUTO for some reason , i thought the settings aren't being saved but in other cases such as the boot priority they are fine , When i select PCI for the Graphic adaptor , it switched back to AUTO when i restart.

And for disabling the Onboard graphics , they are two options 1) Auto 2) Manual, again these settings are saved.



The Sorcerer said:


> Contact Foxconn and tell them that their reseller in India seem to have lost the reply button and you want the latest bios but you couldn't use the one from their website.



Done this too , just waiting for both the DIGILITE and the FOXCONN to reply me , next time i'll be careful while choosing a motherboard where they are actually regular bios updates.

- - - Updated - - -



topgear said:


> From amazon review and answers :
> 
> " I own this Mother board and had GTX 970 Graphic card on board, the Mother board supports the Graphic card and is functioning well with games like GTA 5 but the mother board shows issue at the startup where the BIOS does'nt load due to new hardware GTX 970 graphic card and take little time else the Board works fine "
> 
> ...



Haha i was the person who replied to that amazon review when he posted Gtx 970 works fine but it takes little longer , that was a typo actually i thought i have mentioned 1060 , but it was a typo not 970.  Since he posted it takes a little longer for the boot , i almost waited for more than 15 mins when my 1060 was plugged in. After a while it just displays black screen

i have seen more people with this issue on toms hardware , surprisingly in one post the guy fixed his issue by updating his gigabyte bios. So i wish i could just get this Digilite bios update for once


----------



## Vlp3r (Aug 29, 2016)

Guysss!! its working now , i contacted the foxconn support , they told me a different method to install the bios for the digilite version , they made a AUTOEXEC file so that it will install on boot directly. Also i forgot to disable the "ME jumper" on the mobo while installing the bios.

So with the help of new bios update the graphic card supported and now my GTX 1060 works in my Digilite b75m , sorry Foxconn it is now 

Thank you so much for the replies!


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2016)

Great .. so contacting Foxconn really did the trick.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 30, 2016)

well, they made the motherboard. It would be weird if they couldn't

- - - Updated - - -

I shared this on facebook and I came to know from the country head of Coolermaster that digilite stopped selling motherboards 1 or 2 years ago.


----------

